# Australian moving to the UK.



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm an Aussie currently living in Sydney. I just spent the last 18months living in the US and Canada. It was a great experience, however it was time to move on. In April I will be moving to the UK with the intention of working and training. My education and work experience is all within the Health and Fitness Industry.

I'm currently looking into good gyms (not a heath clubs or fitness centers) throughout the UK. I know there are many out there and that the UK is a large place. Depending on where the best gym/s and bodybuilding communities are will depend a great deal on where I decide to reside.

I've always wanted to experience the UK culture and I think being there will open up more opportunities for me to travel throughout Europe.

Training and competing will be my top priorities, and I hope that I can work everything else will be worked out around that. I'm also do a bit of bodybuilding photography, so I'd love to get to as many shows as possible.

I guess if any of you could throw any ideas at me. In terms of place to live or gyms to train at or even employment opportunities, it would be greatly appreciated.

I'm a member of a few other forums but I was told that this one is held in high regard for those in the UK. I hope to become a valuable contributor.

Thanks for your time,

Leigh

Here's a couple of photos of me. I'm a Natural bodybuilder so be kind


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Johno23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board.

You must be nuts wanting to leave Australia for the sh1t tip that is the UK mate.


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

come to aberdeen you can stay with me, till you get settled


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

wee_banana said:


> come to aberdeen you can stay with me, till you get settled


 is that an open invite:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Can I come too.... :thumb:


 get in line sunny:tongue:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

G-day mate and welcome!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hello looking awesome bud in your pictures you would do some serious damage on the BNBF scene.- go to plymouth good gym there core fitness:thumb: stuart cores gym- plymouths a cool place. :thumbup1:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Didn't really expect much of a response


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Welcome to the board.
> 
> You must be nuts wanting to leave Australia for the sh1t tip that is the UK mate.


Haha I knew someone would ask that. I guess I'm hooked on traveling, seeing the world and meeting new people. I've lived in Australia most of my life. Except for the past 18months. I really want to see Europe and I can get a visa to work in the UK. I guess if I don;t like it I will move on. At this stage I'd like to think I'll stay for a while.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

wee_banana said:


> come to aberdeen you can stay with me, till you get settled


Just had a look on the map. You are way up North. I bet there is some beautiful country up there.

I may very well take you up on that offer... along with 20 other guys on here hahaha.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

laurie g said:


> hello looking awesome bud in your pictures you would do some serious damage on the BNBF scene.- go to plymouth good gym there core fitness:thumb: stuart cores gym- plymouths a cool place. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. I'm pretty small but I try and come in as lean as I can.

Was just looking at the BNBF website. Seems like a very professional federation. It feeds into the WNBF doesn't it?

We have the WNBF here in Australia, it's only been here two years, but has a very bad name. I like the INBF and WNBF in the US though. The INBA and ANB (WNSO) are the two other Natural Feds that we have here and they are really well run.

Are there other Nautral Feds over there?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

hmm there are cant remeber off the top of me head cos im on the darkside see what you get by googling it:beer:


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

What you saying laurie?????? you telling me we are not all nattys on here:confused1:

:lol: :lol:

Aussie_Leigh as laurie said you will do well over there in the UK

N


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

well, if u like pi55in rain, cold wind and mouthy teenagers, welcome to the UK! lol

spose we got fosters though :thumb:

lookin good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

wee_banana said:


> come to aberdeen you can stay with me, till you get settled


Aberdeen is the back of beyond mate (no dis-respect) Manchester is great people plenty of gyms,

:thumb:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay-T said:


> well, if u like pi55in rain, cold wind and mouthy teenagers, welcome to the UK! lol
> 
> spose we got fosters though :thumb:
> 
> lookin good mate :thumbup1:


Hey how did you know, they are my favourite things lol

I don't even think they sell Fosters here anymore. No one drinks the stuff. The whole time I was in the US Fosters was pushed as the Australia's number one beer, however it isn't hahaha. Not sure what that's all about???


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Aberdeen is the back of beyond mate (no dis-respect) Manchester is great people plenty of gyms,
> 
> :thumb:


My brother lived in Manchester for 3 years. Don't think he ever went to a gym though. He said it was a great place to live.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Come and visit Ireland mate, it's a nice place.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

laurie g said:


> hmm there are cant remeber off the top of me head cos im on the darkside see what you get by googling it:beer:


Ah cool. I had look, I think there are a few to choose from. I was even thinking of maybe doing a WFF show. You know "Mens Figure" :thumb:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

lambert said:


> Come and visit Ireland mate, it's a nice place.


I will. That's all in the plan. Want to get my feet on the ground. Then I will look at doing some travel. No way I'm going to miss it when I'm right there.

How's the Bodybuilding scene over there?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Looking really good there Aussie, welcome to the board.

Wanna swap passports.. I have a British and South African one.. will give you a 2 for 1 deal?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> My brother lived in Manchester for 3 years. Don't think he ever went to a gym though. He said it was a great place to live.


Plenty of hardcore places in Manchester and l can only speak for the gym l train at but cheap as chips membership!* £135 for a year at Alz gym Oldham 3 floors of free wieghts machines and cardio stuff*

Bargain if l say so myself !

:beer: :thumb:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> I will. That's all in the plan. Want to get my feet on the ground. Then I will look at doing some travel. No way I'm going to miss it when I'm right there.
> 
> How's the Bodybuilding scene over there?


Ah right no probs, it's not as big as on the mainland.

I would suggest you stay somewhere fairly central in England then mate then it would be eaiser to travel around the Country.


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Welcome to the board. If your wanting to travel around Europe whilst you are here suggest Surrey as easy for airports, trains the coast and London.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome mate, looking good. I'm also a fellow Aussie that moved to the UK


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome mate.. Looking in superb shape there.

My lass is an Aussie, might be doing the opposite and moving back over there once i've married her..


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Looking really good there Aussie, welcome to the board.
> 
> Wanna swap passports.. I have a British and South African one.. will give you a 2 for 1 deal?


Yeah I'll swap. With the British I can work throughout Europe can't I?

It's funny how people always want to be somewhere they are not.

Anyone got a US passport on offer???


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

veritas said:


> Welcome to the board. If your wanting to travel around Europe whilst you are here suggest Surrey as easy for airports, trains the coast and London.


Cool sounds good I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Welcome mate, looking good. I'm also a fellow Aussie that moved to the UK


Hey, so how long have you been over there?


----------



## 2001kdy (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the board. Try Forrest Gym Crawley run by pro Harold Marillier.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Vince said:


> NPA is another good fed, don't really know what they link to internationally.
> 
> Anyway welcome mate.
> 
> If you come down to South East London give us a shout


Thanks. I found the NPA site. They look pretty good to me.

Saw some photos in one of the other threads. Look like there are some quality physiques in your part of the world. I'm going to have to step up my game :thumb:


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

my gym is genesis its in alperton near wembly london big free weights top bodybuilders strongmen and powerlifters,may be able to help find accom if you need contact nos is 0208 566 8687 also a few chain gyms about you may be able to work one has a top natural girl running it can intro you cheers


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

Aussie_Leigh said:


> Hey how did you know, they are my favourite things lol
> 
> I don't even think they sell Fosters here anymore. No one drinks the stuff. The whole time I was in the US Fosters was pushed as the Australia's number one beer, however it isn't hahaha. Not sure what that's all about???


yeah its adverstised as oz's fav lager and my mate and my cousin both said they couldnt even buy a pint of it on holiday over there lol


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome mate

Come to Scotland, Edinburgh is the best UK city ever !

You'd not be lost, loads of foreigners here too.

Good luck !


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome mate, looking very good.



Greekgoddess said:


> Welcome to the site mate. You look fantastic in the photos, back , legs, abs- awesome conditioning. Hope you enjoy exploring Europe once you are in the UK. Like they said, lots of cheap flights if you are based in the south of England.
> 
> *
> Many people think you can work Europe with a British passport, but most EU countries insist on you having a work permit even if you are an EU citizen. Its not as easy as you are led to believe.*
> ...


And good old England lets anyone in.... :cursing:


----------



## BigSmurf (May 11, 2008)

the bulldog said:


> my gym is genesis its in alperton near wembly london big free weights top bodybuilders strongmen and powerlifters,may be able to help find accom if you need contact nos is 0208 566 8687 also a few chain gyms about you may be able to work one has a top natural girl running it can intro you cheers


genesis is bout 10mins from my house

and welcome mate


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

the bulldog said:


> my gym is genesis its in alperton near wembly london big free weights top bodybuilders strongmen and powerlifters,may be able to help find accom if you need contact nos is 0208 566 8687 also a few chain gyms about you may be able to work one has a top natural girl running it can intro you cheers


That'd be great. I'll get on google and check it all out. That is very kind of you. I wouldn't mind working in a chain gym as it's prob help with setting up a client base. As for training, your gym sound awsome.

Just found this thread with some info about your gym mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/8539-gyms-powerlifters.html

Seems like people have very good things to say about it. Location is great, not too far out of the heart of London.

Thanks


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Welcome to the site mate. You look fantastic in the photos, back , legs, abs- awesome conditioning. Hope you enjoy exploring Europe once you are in the UK. Like they said, lots of cheap flights if you are based in the south of England.
> 
> Many people think you can work Europe with a British passport, but most EU countries insist on you having a work permit even if you are an EU citizen. Its not as easy as you are led to believe.
> 
> Even with my British passport, I have to have a work permit here in Greece, medical checks done yearly (including drugs testing, HIV testing and STD's) a residents permit, tax number, insurance number and to work as a teacher I had to pass a university level test in Greek as well as hold a degree in my subject.


Ah I wasn't too sure how that worked. My mate just got a British Passport and he was all excited saying that he could work anywhere in Europe. I thought it sounded a bit too good to be true hahaha.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

kennyscot said:


> Welcome mate
> 
> Come to Scotland, Edinburgh is the best UK city ever !
> 
> ...


Haha is that open for debate?

I'll make sure I spend some quality time in Scotland.


----------



## 2001kdy (Jan 23, 2009)

Leigh during your contests did you ever meet up with Aaron Smith and Clifford Barnes two naturals competed in Musclemania a while back showed potential but disappeared


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

2001kdy said:


> Leigh during your contests did you ever meet up with Aaron Smith and Clifford Barnes two naturals competed in Musclemania a while back showed potential but disappeared


Yeah I have met both of them. I'm not good friends with them but I know plenty of people that are.

I believe the last show that Aaron did was in 2006. I saw him in 2007 and he had a torn bicep. Not sure if that is fixed now.

Clifford was looking huge off season 2005 then I don't know what happened to him?


----------

